# Hitch Postion



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of how my hitch is on my truck: http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c250/D1Boz/DSC_0118.jpg

The bar hangs down and when I back down a drive or go on a deep bump I drag the bar into the pavement. I was wondering if anyone here flips that part up and have you had any problems with it. The way it is now, I am level on the truck but the camper is tilted down in the front some. I was wondering if I flip it, will the trailer level up some in the front and tow ok. I tow a 27RSDS and LOVE IT!!!! I'd like to see a picture of yours hooked up with it flipped if you have one and hear your towing experience. Thanks!!!









HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

D1Boz said:


> Here is a picture of how my hitch is on my truck: http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c250/D1Boz/DSC_0118.jpg
> 
> The bar hangs down and when I back down a drive or go on a deep bump I drag the bar into the pavement. I was wondering if anyone here flips that part up and have you had any problems with it. The way it is now, I am level on the truck but the camper is tilted down in the front some. I was wondering if I flip it, will the trailer level up some in the front and tow ok. I tow a 27RSDS and LOVE IT!!!! I'd like to see a picture of yours hooked up with it flipped if you have one and hear your towing experience. Thanks!!!
> 
> ...


If your Outback is not level (you said it was down in the front) then you should raise the hitch. If this still doesn't get the hitch high enough, you could consider flipping the axle on the Outback. I had this done this summer and I'm VERY happy with it. I no long wait for the bumper to hit the pavement when pulling out from an incline.

Here is a picture of how our Outback looks after the axle flip....which cost me about $250 to have done. I'm sure you could do it yourself for a lot cheaper, but I don't have those skills.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

D1Boz,

Absolutely... If the trailer is low in the front, you should flip the hitch. The trailer should be level when hitched, and you have the ball as high as it will go the way it is now.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, flip the shank and adjust the ball higher to get the trailer level.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

camping479 said:


> Yep, flip the shank and adjust the ball higher to get the trailer level.
> 
> Mike


What he said








Else buy a different shank.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

D1Boz said:


> If your Outback is not level (you said it was down in the front) then you should raise the hitch. If this still doesn't get the hitch high enough, you could consider flipping the axle on the Outback. I had this done this summer and I'm VERY happy with it. I no long wait for the bumper to hit the pavement when pulling out from an incline.
> 
> Here is a picture of how our Outback looks after the axle flip....which cost me about $250 to have done. I'm sure you could do it yourself for a lot cheaper, but I don't have those skills.


Um - not trying to sling mud here, but if you flip the axles, the trailer will ride even higher, which will make the trailer ride even more unlevel if the hitch ball stays in the same place.

The shank should have a number of holes, up and down, so that you can bolt the hitch head higher up on the shank. Since the hitch head is already mounted in the top holes, flip over the shank and that should give you some more room to raise up the hitch head. (You may want to consider using new bolts for the hitch head-to-shank connection. The bolts you have now might be "stretched," making them more prone to failure. Go to a trailer or hitch dealer/supplier and get the right grade bolts for this application. They will be able to help you with this.)

If you are like most of us, you will never be able to get your trailer perfectly level (mine is about 1" lower at the ball than the rear, but that's not a lot over 30 feet). So get it as level as you can, and if you cannot get it perfect, you are better off being a bit "tongue low" than "tongue high." If the tongue is too high, the trailer will tend to "wiggle and waggle" as you go down the road, which makes sway control even more difficult than normal.

Just my humble, but experienced, opinion.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree !! flip the shank first.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

When the dealer installed my hitch, it too was hanging down like yours. Probably further. I didn't like it and the installers just laughed and jokingly said, "don't ya wanna plow?". Actually, it was quite funny, and they happily and immediately changed it around. The dealership has a few farmers working for them. LOL


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a pretty truck you got there.

Anyway, my shank was pointed up and I had the hitch head at the lowest point. When I got the new truck and larger tires, it was too high so I had them flip the shank over and then put the head at the upper most circles, similar to yours. The problem is it's now 23" vs the 25" that I had and I really want 24". Everyone said it's better to have the trailer ride a little nose down so I left it as is -- for now anyway.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I use the same set up with my 3/4 ton Suburban and my 1-ton Silverado. It really sits a little nose high on the truck, but if I turn the shank over, it'll be too low for the Burb.

It tows fine, even though nose high, so I opted to leave it where it is.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> If your Outback is not level (you said it was down in the front) then you should raise the hitch. If this still doesn't get the hitch high enough, you could consider flipping the axle on the Outback. I had this done this summer and I'm VERY happy with it. I no long wait for the bumper to hit the pavement when pulling out from an incline.
> 
> Here is a picture of how our Outback looks after the axle flip....which cost me about $250 to have done. I'm sure you could do it yourself for a lot cheaper, but I don't have those skills.


Um - not trying to sling mud here, but if you flip the axles, the trailer will ride even higher, which will make the trailer ride even more unlevel if the hitch ball stays in the same place.

Mike
[/quote]

I understand your comment and feel free to sling mud at me anytime. I was simply saying if the hitch is still too low after getting the trailer level, then he could flip the axle which will require even a higher connection to the TV.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Just remember, when you flip the axles, you also change the height of the center of gravity.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mobile_cottager said:


> Just remember, when you flip the axles, you also change the height of the center of gravity.


True...but the Outbacks are so low to the ground to start with, it isn't that over the top.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. I will probably try and flip the shank around and try that since you guys don't see a problem with it. Just wanted to make sure you all haven't had any problems doing that. THANKS!!!!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I flipped my shank about a year ago and have had absolutely no problems







; other than I can't summer fallow with it anymore.









Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I still need to flip my axle's. Does anyone know what size the axle tubes are? Are they 2 3/8 or 3". I could never find a sticker...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I still need to flip my axle's. Does anyone know what size the axle tubes are? Are they 2 3/8 or 3". I could never find a sticker...


Sorry...I just wrote a check and it magically flipped itself. Best $220 I spent...


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I still need to flip my axle's. Does anyone know what size the axle tubes are? Are they 2 3/8 or 3". I could never find a sticker...


Sorry...I just wrote a check and it magically flipped itself. Best $220 I spent...








[/quote]

Uh, what's the big deal about the axle diameter?







Check out the details on my axle flip:

http://riverdisk.com/AxleFlipMod.aspx

Take Care,

Tripp

P.S. OK, now I get it... I didn't do my own but the RV place new which kit and would have sold it to me if I had wanted to do it myself. Just thought more experienced folks would get it right a whole bunch easier than I would.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> I still need to flip my axle's. Does anyone know what size the axle tubes are? Are they 2 3/8 or 3". I could never find a sticker...


Sorry...I just wrote a check and it magically flipped itself. Best $220 I spent...








[/quote]

Uh, what's the big deal about the axle diameter?







Check out the details on my axle flip:

http://riverdisk.com/AxleFlipMod.aspx

Take Care,

Tripp

P.S. OK, now I get it... I didn't do my own but the RV place new which kit and would have sold it to me if I had wanted to do it myself. Just thought more experienced folks would get it right a whole bunch easier than I would.
[/quote]

Yup....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats the main point of an axle flip? to gain height?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Whats the main point of an axle flip? to gain height?


1) Height...you don't have to worry about scrapping the bumper as you pull out of area with an incline
2) Help empty tanks (this could all be in my head)...but I think it dumps faster
3) Ground clearance (under). I dry camp about 99% of the time and getting in/out of locations I go were difficult. Last June, I hit bottom and tore off a stabilizer and bent the heck out of my rear stairs. This was the last straw....I contacted PDX_Doug and he gave me the name of the guy that did his. I had mine done by the next weekend.
4) Also helps if you want to added bigger...better...tires. As there isn't a lot of clearance in there to start with.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only real downside to flipping is the outside stove is 4 1/2 in higher but a 4 in high portable platform to stand on can solve that problem too.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Flipping the axles is one of the best things we've done to the outback. Next trailer will have it done before we pull off the lot. We've been in several campgrounds that had sewer hookups that were high out of the ground, if we didn't have the extra height, dumping would have been a problem. The stove being higher is a little bit of a hassle but not too bad.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The only real downside to flipping is the outside stove is 4 1/2 in higher but a 4 in high portable platform to stand on can solve that problem too.


Our stove is basically a bar...so that is 4" higher that the kids can't reach.


----------

